# Face Shape



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

I've been wondering this for a while actually.  All my life my mom said I had a round face.  I haven't asked her in YEARS though.  I was chubbier back then so that's why.   I finally decided  I was oval faced.  Now  I'm reading something about a diamond face shape?   My huge alien like cheekbones are making my think I'm diamond but still, I'm not sure.

Here's some head on pics:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb and suggesting that you have a heart shaped face.

I'm saying this because your chin is a bit pointed yet your forehead isn't - it tends to be just as wide as your cheeks.

Your cheeks are quite lovely btw

Your face is definately longer rather than wider.

Not that your asking, but have you considered bangs? They'd look great with your face shape.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

I haven't had bangs since 6th grade or so and I got rid of them because they broke my forehead out.  I love the on other people but haven't thought about it for myself.  

 I hate my cheekbones, I seriously feel alien faced lmao


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2011)

I'd say you have an oblong face shape. Bangs are suggested for oblong shaped faces.


----------



## ls820 (May 14, 2011)

i agree with above and say it's oblong


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help, this has been bothering me for a while.


----------



## xina751 (May 14, 2011)

I was thinking she is between oblong or heart shaped...although heart shaped faces traditionally have quite a longer or more pronounced chin. I would say more oblong...and I don't think you have alien type cheek bones for a diamond face...think native american for a diamond face.


----------



## xina751 (May 14, 2011)

You are lucky to have such great cheek bones...I am small boned and feel my cheek bones have to amped up because I literally just have less bone lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Everyone has always told me that but I feel like they are taking over my face


----------



## Darla (May 17, 2011)

definitely not round

in the diagram divadoll posted oblong looks an awful lot like oval, although oblong has a more pointed chin,  which i think you have,  but it could be heart as well

i dunno, definitely not round and i think you have nice cheekbones  (and really striking eye makeup as well)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

My camera may even be messing with my face shape.  When I look at pictures of me that I take with my phone cam I feel like I always look a lot different then what I see in mirrors.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

I don't know really other than Not round. I have a round face, you definitely don't!

You don't look like an alien either. Except in one photo where you had two different eye colors I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

Haha I was a zombie....RAWR   lol  wait they don't rawr...


----------

